

The evolution of cheating in chess - Danny72
http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/8362701/the-evolution-cheating-chess

======
cityhall
Even if the eNotate software is magically unhackable, it sounds like there's
no verification during the tournament that players are actually running
eNotate instead of something else with the same appearance. The best way to
cheat would be to write something that looks like the eNotate UI to a casual
observer, but that doesn't have any of its security measures. The custom
software could take the moves as it gets them and feed them into Fritz, giving
hints when some secret button is pressed.

